# So I just bought a new single stage Toro 721QZE. Gas question



## richieu11 (Sep 3, 2015)

I went and looked at the Honda 720AS and the Toro 721QZE. Loved the way that the Toro felt, got a nice deal for it $700 out the door at my local dealer. Cant wait to try it out when snow time comes. Quetion though, and its about gas. Do I buy the high octane stuff? Is that best? Im a novice at best when it comes to anything mechanical, just wondering if there is a difference. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

richieu11 said:


> I went and looked at the Honda 720AS and the Toro 721QZE. Loved the way that the Toro felt, got a nice deal for it $700 out the door at my local dealer. Cant wait to try it out when snow time comes. Quetion though, and its about gas. Do I buy the high octane stuff?


It is a waste of money to buy high octane gas for those engines since they are low compression. Better buy some Stabil or Startron to protect your gas from deteriorating over time.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

I looked at those 2 machines myself. I just wish the Toro 721 had a decent remote chute control...I would be all over it. But it still looks like a very good unit.
Anyway, you don't need high octane for these engines, but if you have access to ethanol-free gas, that is the way to go. Otherwise, 87, 89 and 93 octane will all work fine, but add some fuel stabilizer to your gas. I use Ethanol Sheild, but Stabil (marine formula) is also good. There are a number of fuel stabilizers on the market now...I would recommend you use one that is also specifically labelled to work with ethanol fuels. 
Good luck with your new machine and be sure to review it for us later in the season!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

being a new machine it should have an owners manual which should say what grade of gas to use, take a look and see


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I use the highest octane gas for the one simple reason. It has better additives in it and the gas will last longer so there is no need for any stalbil or any other stabilizers. Been doing this for years and it works great. But you can also do what others say and use low octane and add the stabilizers. Ends up being same cost..


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ditto on reading the owner's manual and following the manufacturer's recommendation on fuel, care and service, and you'll do just fine. Personally, I've always used just regular gas with Stabil added year round on all of my Outdoor Power Equipment, and haven't had trouble.

Hope you come back to give us your review on your new Toro once you have had a chance to put it to use.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi octane fuel is designed for high compression engines and doesn't ignite as easy to prevent pre-ignition. Your blower is doesn't *need* it but you can use it. That said I do use Shell premium which is ethanol free for two reasons; one is because the minimum recommended fuel for the Stihls is mid-grade and two some of my old equipment isn't ethanol safe. So when I get a jug part of it gets mixed with oil for the 2 strokes and the rest goes for the other equipment which includes an old tiller. When I go to the gas station to refill the jug stabilizer gets added because 2 gallons will last me almost a year. Using ethanol-free premium just saves me from having a third gas jug just around.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Shell V-Power 91 with Sea Foam


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

Shell premium (V-power) still contains 10% ethanol in most of the US. You guys in Canada are lucky in that regard.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I guess it depends where in Canada because in Ontario regardless of any fuel brand (unless you buy aviation gas) the gas we buy comes with 10% ethanol. That being said we have zero problems with it even after just less than a year sitting.


----------

